# طلب مساعدة من عمالقة المنتدى ضرورى ( فى انتظار المساعدة )



## deler22 (2 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم

عندى لاصق ( polycloroprene ) و اريد تحويله الى مطاط ، كيف ذلك ؟ ، ارجو مساعدتى ، فى الانتظار​


----------

